# Parking Overnight In ABasin Upper Lot?



## SimpleMan (Dec 17, 2009)

Anybody know if this is still ignored up there?


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

I think it's technically National Forest land, so you're only subject to the NF rules. So you can camp there for a maximum of 14 days, then you have to move camp.....to the other side of the parking lot. 

So unless A Basin has arranged special rules that supersede the NF rules, you're all good on the upper lots. Wouldn't hurt to check at the ticket office though.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I expect that A-Basin has the lots included in their permit from the NF, plow and maintain any place you'd be able to park, and thus will have precedence over general NF rules. Its been my understanding they let folks park RVs in the upper lots overnight, at least. I once camped out with a buddy in an RV up there during a good storm, got up the next morning walked over to the lodge and, with a cup of coffee in my hand, had the pleasure of watching 20 lb charges tossed into the Professor from a CDOT helicopter before they opened the Pass. The only bummer was that the Prof. didn't run - that would've been a kick...

-AH


----------

